# A nice quiet afternoon at the beach and then *OH SH!&*...



## Ridgerunner

I am afraid I don't have a whole lot to say re: video...  Maybe a real heartfelt OMG...

Wild horse kicks swimsuit-clad tourist in the groin at Maryland beach


----------



## K9Buck

I presume getting kicked in the balls by a fucking horse wasn't on his bucket list.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I just can't imagine... There is just different kind of pain in my world... Hitting the wrong nail with a framing hammer is one kind of pain... Getting whacked like that fellow did is beyond my comprehension...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

I got kicked in the thigh once by a horse. I can't imagine the balls. Shit.


----------



## OldLady

Even I know better than to try to pet a horse from behind.  Tourists.


----------



## longknife

They are wild animals.
What the hell was he doing touching it's ass?


----------



## Dekster

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> I got kicked in the thigh once by a horse. I can't imagine the balls. Shit.


Looks like his balls were grazed as it mostly nailed him in the inner thigh.


----------



## night_son

Ridgerunner said:


> I am afraid I don't have a whole lot to say re: video...  Maybe a real heartfelt OMG...
> 
> Wild horse kicks swimsuit-clad tourist in the groin at Maryland beach




I camp, fish and 4X4 down the beach at Assateague every summer. Anyone who enters the island, and can read, surely notices the plethora of signs warning folks not to feed or touch the ponies. They've even got a visitor center/museum on the mainland side of Verrazano Bridge chock full of information for first timers to the island. Duh?


----------



## DGS49

It looks like he is too old to reproduce.  No great loss.

Idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

K9Buck said:


> I presume getting kicked in the balls by a fucking horse wasn't on his bucket list.




Well, if it was a _Fucking_ Horse he should have expected something like that.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> ...What the hell was he doing touching it's ass?




If Bill Clinton had a dime for every time he heard that...


----------

